# Having your dog mounted questions?



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Paul Thompson said:


> Some "creepy" people that had their pets mounted, Roy Rogers and Dale Evans had Trigger and Buttermilk mounted, as well as Dales dog.


 
Hey, I was not picking on the guy, just thought it would be a little wierd and yes creepy to look at my dead stuffed dog. Yeah and we all know folks in Hollywood could not possibly be 'creepy', no matter who they are.

Hey, even us Irish put em in the ground after having a good bye drink with em!


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

soggy, three other people used the word creepy, why are you so defensive? Taxidermy in general is considered creepy by most of the public. I find embalming a human even creeper.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

soggybtmboys said:


> Hey, I was not picking on the guy, just thought it would be a little wierd and yes creepy to look at my dead stuffed dog. Yeah and we all know folks in Hollywood could not possibly be 'creepy', no matter who they are.
> 
> Hey, even us Irish put em in the ground after having a good bye drink with em!


 Yep.Why not skin it and use the fur .As a hunter i think i would make it usefull and keep me warm when hunting.,Mich


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

You take it for a drag...........


----------



## Fishbum2 (Jan 15, 2005)

I have seen articles on this topic and some examples. They just don't come off looking like the original, loving pet/buddy that you took to the field or played catch with. To me, taxidermy would be mutilation of a loved one.

When my 14 yr old lab passed from a brain tumor, we cremated her and,
I kept her collar with dog tags on it to remember her. I did a small memorial for her that has her collar and a picture of her and my son playing together, building a snowman. She loved the snow.


----------



## 5PATS (Feb 11, 2004)

Pictures are great, but what about a commisoned art print of your dog in its favorite hunting spot. I'm assuming it hunts. I'm sure a painting would look nice above a fireplace or in a study. Would not be cheap, but neither is taxidermy.


----------

